# 2005 jeep wrangler sport 4.0 front air shocks?



## WhitePlowr

I did front and rear air shocks on my xj . I now have a 2005 jeep wrangler sport 4.0 im working on with a western hts plow. saggy dog. air lift? doesn't look to good, timbrem are only stoppers . looks like I need some good air shock again. Monroe , Gabriel or someone else make a set for this wrangler?


----------



## SnoFarmer

shocks are not meant to hold weight up.
they are to control the unstrung weight.
nor are your shock mounts designed to support weight.


----------



## theplowmeister

As you know WhitePlower shock mounts do indeed hold weight. they are desined to handle SHOCK load, much more abusive than weight.

after 29 years of using air shocks Ive had 2 mounts fail (both lower mounts and had been beaten up off roading and were severely rotted).


----------



## SnoFarmer

As everyone else knows, it's the springs hold up the weight.
Why are the spring mounts so much more substantial that the shock mounts?

Shocks control the rebound of the spring, so the wheel doesn't continue to hop .IE controling the unsprung weight.

shocks tabs get bent and towers are striped from their bolts when the shock becomes to stiff that is if the shock dosnt bend first..
Ever have a shock freeze up?

when the shock becomes to stiff it, is bent by the shock caused by hitting a bump.

its a shock absorber not a spring that supports weight.


----------



## theplowmeister

You can ratinalise all you want Im saying real word experiance shows it works just fine.

So you dont think shock transfer a substantial load, try this place your open hand on the ground stand a shock on your hand, plase a 6Lb weight on the shock... no problem right. OK take the 6 Lb weight of and hit the top of the shock with a 6Lb hammer... hows the hand doing? shock transfer a LOT of shock to the mount. 

I dont know if you even own a jeep? there are a lot of us on here that have used air shocks with great results. how many posts have you seen where the mount failed? The OP even used them on his XJ and has had no issues the shocks are made for this application. 

there are a lot of successful applications out there, how many failures have you seen? Time to accept how well they rely work in this application.


----------



## WhitePlowr

ive had the air shocks on for about 3 years. with a western standard duty plow which means its a heavy mothertrucker. I fly around town like im in a nascar truck. no problems for 3 years. ok so back to my question lol what to use for the wrangler?


----------



## theplowmeister

in my 2000 Jeep which is the same as the 06 (both stock). I use 
Front MA 763 or 49216
Rear MA 765


----------



## novawagonmaster

Air shocks are a great solution to carry the weight of a plow on a TJ.
I found that the front end dropped about 2" when I added the plow.
It took about 95 PSI in the front shocks to get it back up to the original ride height.
The shock/spring perch is plenty strong enough to carry the additional weight.


----------



## MLG

I guess it depends on how weak your springs really are. If you vehicle is really down there in the weeds, maybe it's wiser go get a set of heavy duty front springs first, AND air shocks ...to 'supplement' the load. The springs on my Jeep were literally broke when I got it, I mean it was right on the bump stops. HD springs weren't that much money, went in quick, and don't make it ride any rougher when not plowing, so it was a good idea. Mine hardly need much air to level the vehicle off. 

The shock towers are pretty strong on most vehicles, to handle a little load from air shocks.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Plenty of people do lots of things that aren't a particularly good ideas. If you are going to bother to lift, like 2"-2.5", and change out the springs and shocks at least.

because the shock mounts are not designed to support the weight of the vehicle let alone the additional weight of a plow and counter weight.
do you carry a air compressor?
what happens when you over load them( by hitting a big bump loaded) and they vent some PSI?

just because some hillbillies do it and get way with it doesn't make it a good idea.



> theplowmeister
> 12-14-2010, 10:38 AM
> Well to each his own,but with air lift bags your shocks are left intact to still dampen suspention.also air lift bags are inside coil to cary load wich shock mounts were never intended to do.


its easy to do a search and see all of the jeeps with shock mounts that have failed.


----------



## MLG

I don't remember the # of the shock you need. I used to have it written down. Is your Jeep stock height? It should take you all of about 15 minutes to go to Monroe's website and look up the stock shock's specs and match it up to an air shock specs. 

Administrator: How about making "Air Shocks" a Sticky on this forum??


----------



## MLG

Watch this old Jeep ad to see stress put on a Jeep's (Cherokee) shock tower:





Ok, I guess we don't know what happens to the Jeep afterwards, but still fun to watch..


----------



## theplowmeister

SnoFarmer;2123421 said:


> Plenty of people do lots of things that aren't a particularly good ideas. If you are going to bother to lift, like 2"-2.5", and change out the springs and shocks at least.
> 
> I went that rout ONCE it road so stiff without the plow
> 
> because the shock mounts are not designed to support the weight of the vehicle let alone the additional weight of a plow and counter weight.
> Again where is the beef? and how do you know they are not designed for air shocks? You just assuming? what are the load limits for the front shock mounts? You are aware that the front frame shock mounts are the front spring mounts. you just keep repeating but give no data to back up your claim. DId you know Jeep even had air shocks listed as part of a plow prep package?
> do you carry a air compressor?
> Yes
> what happens when you over load them( by hitting a big bump loaded) and they vent some PSI?
> from this remark its obveus that you dont know about air shocks
> 
> just because some hillbillies do it and get way with it doesn't make it a good idea. So now you want to start name calling?
> 
> its easy to do a search and see all of the jeeps with shock mounts that have failed.


 O ive seen them bust too but from off roading and smashing them into rocks. Ive never sean one bust from over loading.


----------



## novawagonmaster

I only have two things to say.

1. I'll admit to being a hillbilly, but not because I have air shocks on my Jeep.

2. If I thought for a second that air shocks were the least bit unsafe, I would not have installed them on my rig.


----------



## WhitePlowr

so this is the same for my XJ I used the Gabriel 49216 for the front and the Monroe 765 for the back. the ride travel is the same and all? 

for the 2005 wrangler sport is all stock accept the tires are 31" and 10.5 wide


----------



## novawagonmaster

Not sure exactly what you are asking.
My Jeep is at factory ride height (no lift).
The Gabriel numbers I used on my TJ are 49216 (front) and 49226 (rear).


----------



## WhitePlowr

the gabreiel 49216 is the same as Monroe 763 and the Gabriel 49226 is the same as Monroe ma765 and they both work properly on the xj and the tj for shock travel distance?


----------



## WhitePlowr

im trying to install the Gabriel 49216 on the front of a 2005 TJ sport 4.0 4x4 the problem is the air connection will hit the side of the housing if I don't rotate the bottom of the shock to line up with the bolt holes but I don't want to twist the air bag nor cut the shock housing. what did you guys do? the only way to face the air connection is towards the back or it would interfere with the coil spring.


----------



## theplowmeister

Drill a 1/2 hole where the tube needs to pass through. To find where to make the hole, Install the shock and* tighten down the top shock mount*. If you dont do that the hole where the air tube should go when you tighten the top shock mount the edge of the hole will damage the air tube.


----------

